# Need new wheel brush(es)



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Wheel whoolies or EZ Detailing brush?

I'm leaning towards the EZ range mainly because of their reviews and because of my wheel design. I already have a Vikan stiff brush which I've bent to about 45 degrees to aid spokes and tyres, but I need one that that can squeeze into tight gaps between calipres and rims etc. I only really need the one, so another pro for EZ: £22 vs £40

Photo: https://photos.app.goo.gl/DbWBaceECxEYw90s2


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Love the EZ brush. One of the best detailing tools I've bought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Many are recommending the wheel woolies. Would you mind commenting why?

I don't think the wheel woolies will fit between the calipers and barrel, which is why I think a single large EZ brush would work nicely. As said, it's also £22 vs £40+, and I've spent far too much recently as it is ha.

Photo of wheel: https://photos.app.goo.gl/wpFOr4nVhggOP6li1


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

planehazza said:


> Many are recommending the wheel woolies. Would you mind commenting why?
> 
> I don't think the wheel woolies will fit between the calipers and barrel, which is why I think a single large EZ brush would work nicely. As said, it's also £22 vs £40+, and I've spent far too much recently as it is ha.
> 
> Photo of wheel: https://photos.app.goo.gl/wpFOr4nVhggOP6li1


For that gap, id be suprised if you could even squeeze a medium Wheel Woolie in there. I would go with the EZ brush.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

I voted other cause my choice of the moment is incredibrush from Microfibre Madness.


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

jamiepollock643 said:


> For that gap, id be suprised if you could even squeeze a medium Wheel Woolie in there. I would go with the EZ brush.


That's my thoughts exactly. The only downside to 'bristly' brushes is the back spray, but you don't clean your car expecting to stay dry


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Microfiber Madness Incredibrush Flat*

Take a look at the flat version of the incredibrush by microfiber-madness price wise its in between the EZ brush and wolollies

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incredibrush-flat


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ez detail large  i was using a small spoke back on my wolfrace turismos and it wasnt good enough for me, it wouldnt reach in to the barrel properly or between the caliper, ez detail large will fit into just about every wheel


----------



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

Cheers guys, EZ it is. I'll order one in the coming weeks ready for the next session.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

EZ Daytona...the red bristled one, it has a thicker metal stem so lasts longer than the regular blue.

cheers

Chris


----------



## David_obi (Jan 28, 2017)

Large EZ for me, great for getting inside between the spokes and cleaning the inside of the rim. I then use a smaller brush afterwards to get to the smaller parts I may have missed. Its a strong sturdy brush as well, lasted nearly a year used almost daily with plenty of life left.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have the wheel woolies and whilst they are great and do a good job you will struggle with that caliper gap. On the front wheels I have to squeeze the medium size one in to get between the caliper and barrel and don't think it's going to do the brush much good so have been thinking about investing in the ez brush myself just for the fronts.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got both the EZ and a set of wheel woolies. Always prefer the EZ brush. In fact I've not used the medium or small wheel woolie yet.


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

I've had both. Recently switched to the wheel woolies and only used twice but loving them, feel a lot kinder on the wheels and the varying sizes means I can get in-between the calliper and alloy without having to move the car around. I had 3 EZ brushes and all three the handle eventually snapped off, its been a few years since I used one so not sure if they've improved the design but that was a major weakness for me, also the bristles go a bit lifeless when in hot water.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got wheel woolies and despite the gap between wheel and caliper being miniscule, the small one gets in there just and as long as you take the time to do the job properly, then they do the job just fine.

I must stress that is on my car, others may have different experiences


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

benj said:


> I've had both. Recently switched to the wheel woolies and only used twice but loving them, feel a lot kinder on the wheels and the varying sizes means I can get in-between the calliper and alloy without having to move the car around. I had 3 EZ brushes and all three the handle eventually snapped off, its been a few years since I used one so not sure if they've improved the design but that was a major weakness for me, also the bristles go a bit lifeless when in hot water.


I've had my large EZ since 2012. It broke 2 years but repaired it. OK, the handle is a little shorter now, but works just as well and I still prefer over a 3 pack of wheel woolies.


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Another vote for EZ Detail brushes, I broke mine ages ago but bought a new one last week and already can't remember how i went by without one. My wheels were disgusting and the ez detail brush sorted them right out. Also got the Valet Pro wheel brush (like the dash brush) for crevices and wheel nuts and for me it is the perfect combo.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I think this is a hard one to call, since everyone will have different wheel designs. I really like my EZ brush, and with experience you will learn to use it with minimal splatter :thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> I've had my large EZ since 2012. It broke 2 years but repaired it. OK, the handle is a little shorter now, but works just as well and I still prefer over a 3 pack of wheel woolies.


Same here, shorter handle but still working(thumb)


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I have both the long and short handled EZ brush, they're both excellent! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

EZ brush all the way. :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Btw. Aren't polls great - we need more :lol: :buffer:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ez brush is my go to


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

I have a full set of both and ez brushes are my go to brush i only bought the wheel wollies out of curiosity during a sale.
I think you should buy the ez detail medium to start then build up from that if you want more. The vikan wheel face brush would be my second buy for the face of the alloy.


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I think it depends on your wheels. If you have gloss black diamond cut wheels for instance then the EZ brush will scratch them. It is a hell of a brush tho. On the sensitive wheels I would look at wheel woolies,
Or I use the microfiber madness flat incredibrush, the fact you can remove the MF cover and machine wash it is a big plus


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

WheelWoolies for me:thumb:i just ordered the new improved set with the red and black heads from CleanandShiney...but I do agree with comments made above,its all about wheel design as certain brush heads have no chance to fit between certain brake calipers and the inside rim gap of different wheels.What works for me is to have a selection of different size brushes...As no one brush is a jack of all trades.SJ.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i have the large EZ brush, the one shaped like a toilet brush. its a great brush but too big for the thinner spoke gaps and tight callipers so i went to buy the smaller one too......


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

EZ Daytona (red bristles) 2 years in and still going strong.


----------

